# Aires 35-V



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. I recently scored an Aires 35-V rangefinder at a thrift store for $25. I have spent some time with Google and haven't found much information on it besides value estimates, which are kinda useless when I have no plan to sell it. Anyone know anything about Aires? I want to know a bit more about the company, if possible, so I have a story to tell with the camera. Thanks for your help! Oh, and sorry about image quality-low light cell phone flash shot.


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2013)

This is their interchangeable lens rangefinder model.  There were 3 or 4 lenses for it. Aires made some fine cameras of high quality materials and workmanship. Their marketing skill wasn't so great though so they went out of business before capturing much of the market. They also made SLR and TLRs.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well that is sad. I really like this thing, and you are VERY right about quality. Do you have any recommendations on Aires products I should chase down to go with it?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 6, 2013)

This camerapedia entry might be of interest to an Aires owner. When I was a kid, I found an old photography catalog from the late 1950's that had some Aires stuff in it...that was about the only time I ever saw the brand.  Aires 35 - Camerapedia


----------



## compur (Sep 6, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Well that is sad. I really like this thing, and you are VERY right about quality. Do you have any recommendations on Aires products I should chase down to go with it?



You can see the other lenses available for it here:
Aires 35 V instruction manual, user manual, PDF manual, free manuals


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2013)

Excellent info. I didn't realize it was the last rangefinder Aires did. And the lenses... If only I could FIND the other two. I only have the f 1.9 49mm standard. The one in it is a little loose, but I've been told it won't hurt. It needs a cleaning and lube and it should be good to shoot (shutter is wildly inconsistent at 1/5 second and slower and I have no idea if it's accurate faster).


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2013)

The lenses show up on eBay. Prices are usually high though.  I had the 35mm and sold it recently.  It was pretty scratched up and I listed it "as is." I forget what it sold for.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ah boo, because I would have bought it. I've been watching ebay here and there and haven't seen ANY when I've looked, but that's probably just my luck, isn't it? I'll find them and eventually get this thing working properly.


----------

